# the city of Azrou, middle-Atlas, Morocco



## pierrottweiler

from my photoblog (clic to visit)


Here is the city of Azrou, in the middle-Atlas mountains in Morocco







thanks for looking and comments!


----------



## Dragonfly..shotz

Morocco is a place i would like to visit. I like it!


----------



## pierrottweiler

If you can, Do it! Morocco is a very nice place, the middle-Atlas mountains are very nice with a lot of interesting fauna and flora, and people here are very nice and welcoming!!


----------

